# Koopmeiners all’Atalanta. Ci siamo



## admin (27 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Ma non potevamo prendere lui invece di Bakayoko?!


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non potevamo prendere lui invece di Bakayoko?!


Te lo davano in prestito per due anni a 2 noccioline con diritto ed eventuale obbligo solo se diventa dio?


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non potevamo prendere lui invece di Bakayoko?!


A 500K in prestito? Mi sa di no...


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Sarebbe un altro rimpianto (almeno per me). Non ai livelli di Szoboszlai, ma un bel rimpianto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un altro rimpianto (almeno per me). Non ai livelli di Szoboszlai, ma un bel rimpianto


Anche per me. Speriamo sia un Clasie / Maher.. .insomma uno di quei feticci che poi ha fallito hihihi


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Questo potrebbe essere veramente un colpo importante. C'è da valutare, ovviamente, l'impatto col nostro calcio, ma passare da De Roon/Freuler a questo qua è già un miglioramento clamoroso. Potenzialmente con un giocatore simile si candidano seriamente alla lotta per lo scudetto.
A chi dice, comunque, che potevamo prenderlo noi, non credo abbiamo mai tirato fuori un euro per i panchinari, dato che con Kessie e Bennacer questo sarebbe stato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2021)

É il profilo perfetto per alternarsi con De Roon e Freuler.

Bel colpo della Dea.

D’altronde dopo centinaia di milioni incassati puó permettersi di scegliere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non potevamo prendere lui invece di Bakayoko?!


ma smettila. i nostri sono competenti. mica pirla. cosa ne vuoi sapere tu che scrivi su un forum?
super multi cit


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe essere veramente un colpo importante. C'è da valutare, ovviamente, l'impatto col nostro calcio, ma passare da De Roon/Freuler a questo qua è già un miglioramento clamoroso. Potenzialmente con un giocatore simile si candidano seriamente alla lotta per lo scudetto.
> A chi dice, comunque, che potevamo prenderlo noi, non credo abbiamo mai tirato fuori un euro per i panchinari, dato che con Kessie e Bennacer questo sarebbe stato.


in nazionale il titolare era de roon pero e Koopmeniners sedeva in panchina. Sicuramente il ragazzo ha potenziale ma bisogna lavorarci sopra e sopratutto bisogna che impari i dettati di gasperson. Alla dea serve un rimpiazzo alla coppia de roon/freuler visto che nè pasalic nè pessina possono fare quel ruolo come chiede gasperini


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Ottimo colpo dell'Atalanta, nulla da dire. Questo era da pendere, insieme a Stengs... Ormai sono andati.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2021)

Solo per questo, il voto al nostro mercato scende.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Solo per questo, il voto al nostro mercato scende.


Soprattutto perché in quella posizione avevamo bisogno di qualcuno (con qualità) e perché Kessie non ha ancora rinnovato


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2021)

Parlano di 12 milioni... Io non ho parole


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non potevamo prendere lui invece di Bakayoko?!


Non cercavamo un titolare, ma una riserva. Baka viene con il ruolo di riserva, l'olandese si muove per andare a giocare. 

Parti dal presupposto che Bennacer e Kessie sono i titolari. Poi per l'investimento fatto, e per quanto ci crediamo, c'è Tonali che deve crescere. Noi cercavamo il quarto....appunto Baka.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


quale dei due?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> quale dei due?


Ovviamente il fratello maggiore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Parlano di 12 milioni... Io non ho parole


verratti è andato al psg per 11M.
la competenza.......


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non cercavamo un titolare, ma una riserva. Baka viene con il ruolo di riserva, l'olandese si muove per andare a giocare.
> 
> Parti dal presupposto che Bennacer e Kessie sono i titolari. Poi per l'investimento fatto, e per quanto ci crediamo, c'è Tonali che deve crescere. Noi cercavamo il quarto....appunto Baka.


con la cl hai minimo 3 titolari, considera che kessie è praticamente out l'anno prossimo.
scusa che non tiene.
pure krunic farà un minutaggio altissimo


----------



## unbreakable (27 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il fratello maggiore.


buoni giocatori nelle mani del laborario orobico sono sempre pericolosi..anche perchè dopo entrano in orbita gobbi..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> buoni giocatori nelle mani del laborario orobico sono sempre pericolosi..anche perchè dopo entrano in orbita gobbi..


Purtroppo hai ragione. 

Dovevamo prenderlo noi, invece andiamo a prendere Bakayoko E Adli.. 

Io esco pazzo. Questa non gliela perdonerò mai, solo con Szoboszlai hanno fatto peggio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2021)

E noi prendiamo Bakaschifo.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione.
> 
> Dovevamo prenderlo noi, invece andiamo a prendere Bakayoko E Adli..
> 
> Io esco pazzo. Questa non gliela perdonerò mai, solo con Szoboszlai hanno fatto peggio.


Un po' come quando prendemmo Matri per sostituire Boateng mentre Eriksen stava lasciando l'Ajax per due noccioline. 
Con le dovute differenze eh... Però questi due trasferimenti (Szobo e Koop) mi ricordano la delusione di quell'esperienza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Un po' come quando prendemmo Matri per sostituire Boateng mentre Eriksen stava lasciando l'Ajax per due noccioline.
> Con le dovute differenze eh... Però questi due trasferimenti (Szobo e Koop) mi ricordano la delusione di quell'esperienza


Matri è inguardabile x qualsiasi altro giocatore..
Gli è andata bene solo x la donna..
P.s. sono contento di aver restituito il favore con de ciglio


----------



## Gamma (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Mah, ottimo colpo.
Io mi rifiuto di credere che i nostri scout e dirigenti non siano a conoscenza di questi nomi(che col dovuto rispetto, conosciamo noi altri che non siamo del mestiere), quindi sicuramente ci saranno altre ragioni per cui non si è deciso di puntare su questi.
Koopmeiners ok, vuole la titolarità(con le girandole del Gasp giocherà quanto avrebbe giocato da noi, ma va beh), ma ci sono tanti tanti nomi di giovani che inspiegabilmente non sono entrati nei nostri radar o non sono stati approfonditi più di tanto(es. Kamara, ancora in scadenza a Marsiglia e ci sarebbe servito come il pane)... è vero che le dinamiche di mercato sono spesso fumose, che ci sono tanti aspetti che magari noi altri non consideriamo perché non ne siamo a conoscenza, ma molte cose sono strane.

Gli stessi dubbi tra Faivre e Messias(ho speso ottime parole su quest'ultimo, quindi non parlo per partito preso) mi sembrano fantascienza, considerando che, a quanto pare, le cifre che girano sono pressoché identiche per entrambi i giocatori... il mercato è strano e ripeto, mi rifiuto di credere che sia semplice incompetenza, ok Maldini che è ancora inesperto, ma Massara lavora da anni nel settore e qualcosa ne capirà almeno lui per quanto riguarda questi tipi di affari.


----------



## Giofa (28 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione.
> 
> Dovevamo prenderlo noi, invece andiamo a prendere Bakayoko E Adli..
> 
> Io esco pazzo. Questa non gliela perdonerò mai, solo con Szoboszlai hanno fatto peggio.


Sarà sicuramente come dite perché conoscete meglio il giocatore, però è anche vero che si tende sempre a ricordare quelli che poi han fatto bene. Se non sbaglio lo scorso anno si esaltava anche la punta che ha preso sempre l’Atalanta (ora mi sfugge il nome) che poi si è rivelata un fiasco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


L'unica speranza è che la società del dentifricio gli dica di no. Non ce la posso fare a vedere che loro prendono sto ragazzo e noi giriamo con Bakarozzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco davvero sto feticismo del forum per qualsiasi olandese neanche fossimo ai tempi di Rijkaard Gullit e Van Basten


----------



## Walker (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che la società del dentifricio gli dica di no. Non ce la posso fare a vedere che loro prendono sto ragazzo e noi giriamo con Bakarozzo.


Non capisco perché ce l'hai così con Bakayoko.
Bakaschifo perché?
Quando è stato da noi ha fatto benissimo, conosce già l'ambiente e secondo me ci darà un bel supporto.
Ad ogni modo, diamogli almeno tempo di giocare prima di sputare fango a priori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ce l'hai così con Bakayoko.
> Bakaschifo perché?
> Quando è stato da noi ha fatto benissimo, conosce già l'ambiente e secondo me ci darà un bel supporto.
> Ad ogni modo, diamogli almeno tempo di giocare prima di sputare fango a priori.


Perché non ha dei piedi educati e ne ho piene le scatole di giocatori scarsi nei fondamentali.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2021)

Se va a Bergamo è solo per ambientarsi in attesa di andare ai gobbi tra 1 anno o 2.


----------



## Walker (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perché non ha dei piedi educati e ne ho piene le scatole di giocatori scarsi nei fondamentali.


Bè se è per questo anche di Kessie fioccavano i commenti sui "ferri da stiro" al posto dei piedi.
Adesso invece è di colpo diventato un fenomeno...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Bè se è per questo anche di Kessie fioccavano i commenti sui "ferri da stiro" al posto dei piedi.
> Adesso invece è di colpo diventato un fenomeno...


Aspetta però... Kessiè la fase di non possesso la fa in modo eccezionale. Poi ha perso il vizio di portare palla e perderla banalmente. Bakayoko ha un controllo palla e capacità di passaggio (anche corto) davvero mediocre.


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non capisco davvero sto feticismo del forum per qualsiasi olandese neanche fossimo ai tempi di Rijkaard Gullit e Van Basten


Ma difatti stiamo parlando di un giocatore, pur bravo, che a 23 anni ha giocato solo in Olanda e nemmeno all'Ajax o al Psv, che in nazionale ha 1 sola presenza...ma lui è un fenomeno, mentre Favre è scarso...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non capisco davvero sto feticismo del forum per qualsiasi olandese neanche fossimo ai tempi di Rijkaard Gullit e Van Basten


Riguarda tutte le tifoserie questa fissa per gli olandesi, ancora non ho capito perché ma è così. Basta fare un giro su altri forum per vedere che come ci sono cognomi olandesi tutti in visibilio e tutti esperti di eredivisie. Lo stesso de ligt, buon difensore, ma non il fenomeno che molti ci raccontano.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Riguarda tutte le tifoserie questa fissa per gli olandesi, ancora non ho capito perché ma è così. Basta fare un giro su altri forum per vedere che come ci sono cognomi olandesi tutti in visibilio e tutti esperti di eredivisie. Lo stesso de ligt, buon difensore, ma non il fenomeno che molti ci raccontano.


Sono i classici nomi che quasi nessuno conosce (De Ligt se non altro è stato protagonista in Champions prima di finire ai ladri) che appena li accostano a un'altra squadra italiana "oh noooo dovevamo prenderlo noi quel fenomeno"

Questo al Milan farebbe un anno da riserva e poi plusvalenza. Stile Hauge.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono i classici nomi che quasi nessuno conosce (De Ligt se non altro è stato protagonista in Champions prima di finire ai ladri) che appena li accostano a un'altra squadra italiana "oh noooo dovevamo prenderlo noi quel fenomeno"
> 
> Questo al Milan farebbe un anno da riserva e poi plusvalenza. Stile Hauge.


Concordo ma anche esagerare nel senso opposto è sbagliato (ritenerlo scarso/peggio dei nostri senza averlo mai visto).


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Concordo ma anche esagerare nel senso opposto è sbagliato (ritenerlo scarso/peggio dei nostri senza averlo mai visto).


Giusto. Poi mia opinione preferirei questo tipo di operazione piuttosto che Bakayoko. Però non mi strappo i capelli se va all'Atalanta. Pioli non credo sia in grado di valorizzare questo tipo di giocatori.


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da cm.com, ci siamo per Koopmeniners all’Atalanta. Oggi l’AZ darà la risposta. C’è grande fiducia


Meglio Bakayoko. Non la pensi così ? Allora tifa Atalanta 

12 (milioni) é un numero superiore a 10. Altrimenti potevamo prenderlo noi. Purtroppo il nostro budget é 10 milioni, comprese le cene con i procuratori: con Florenzi e Giroud abbiamo speso almeno 2-3000 euro da Giannino, di conseguenza possiamo al massimo offrire 9 milioni e 998mila euro per un cartellino qualunque (QUALUNQUE eh, che sia Messias, Favre o Topo Gigio, l essenziale é che costi esattamente quella cifra O che venga in prestito).

Forza Mi..Forza Iddiott! Vinci per noi Fondo!


----------

